# S13 electric fan



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

does anyone have any advice on how to wire up an electric fAN without a switch... It is to wire. and i read on a link, to connect it to the fuel pump fuse it works fine when the car is on but when i shut it off the car seems to boggle for a good 2 seconds.. seen=ms like the car won't shut off untill the fan blade stops rotating.. the rotating blades seem to be sending an electric pulse... any info will be appreciated
Mrrad
1990 240 kA24e


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

there are a lot of places to look this up,but since i tried looking for them and i could never find anything, i;ll go ahead and tell you what you need to do. if you have an AIV, which im not sure if the pignoses did, you can wire the powersource to the fan or relay to this. do NOT use the fuel pump fuse. you think stuttering is bad, try having the fuel pump fuse blow out when you're driving down the highway. much worse than stuttering while turning off your car. if they dont have an AIV, use something that runs off the ignition, other than the fuel pump.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, the pignoses had AIV. and to the guy who started this thread - quit being so lazy and just hook a damn switch up.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

that or a thermoswitch.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

or both, but use a relay, my 14" electric fan draws 30A.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

true. throw a switch in so you can turn the car on with out the fan being on.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i have a rig where either the thermoswitch which activates at ~194 and a direct switch controling the relay. it keeps the engine block from getting too hot after you shut down the car and also keeps the engine from cooling down completely unless you force it to be on all the time - which is nice when you want to dump all the heat you can before you take off at wot.


----------

